# Transfer auf TP 177B PN/DP von Laptop geht nicht?



## DennisBerger (16 September 2008)

Hallo,
haben hier ein Touchpanel TP177B PN/DP und Win CC 2007 Standard.

dazu ein 1:1 kabel und einen RS232/PPI Multimaster adapter als auch einen USB/PPI Multimaster adapter von siemens (den wir auch für programmieren der S7-200 nehmen.
Dazu noch einen Simatic PC Adapter MPI (für programmieren Laptop - S7-300)


Am Touchpanel hab ich nur den RS 422 anschluss
Die Dip schalter sind auf DP/MPI/PPI eingestellt.

Was muss ich an Win CC einstellen und welches kabel/adapter muss ich nehmen, dass wir übertragen können?
Muss ich bei PG/PC Scnittstelle unter systemsteuerung auch was ändern?

danke für eure hilfe


----------



## Sandman (16 September 2008)

Servus,

unter diesem FAQ von Siemens ist das gut beschrieben:

http://support.automation.siemens.com/WW/view/de/23787153

Der PC-MPI Adapter ist eigentlich bei einem Panel nicht zu gebrauchen da der nur sporadisch funktioniert, ist halt nur für eine CPU gedacht.


----------



## DennisBerger (16 September 2008)

hi
danke dir, werd ich mal ausprobieren.

wusste halt nicht ob ich noch an den windows einstellungen für den com1 port was verändern muss, z.b. FI/FO einstellungen usw


----------



## Sandman (16 September 2008)

nein in diesem Fall zum Glück nicht


----------



## JesperMP (16 September 2008)

Mit ethernet geht es schneller und einfacher !

Auf Panel:
_Windows Control Panel_ starten.
_Transfer_ applet starten.
_Channel 2_ auf Ethernet einstellen. _Enable Channel_ und _Remote Control_ aktivieren. Weiter mit _Advanced_ Taste. _Properties_ für Ethernet adapter starten. _IP Adresse_ und _Subnet_ einstellen. Alle Fenster mit _OK_ schliessen.
Panel neustarten um die einstellungen zu aktivieren.

Auf PC:
IP addresse und Subnet einstellen. Panel und PC muss in dasselbe subnet sein.
Panel und PC mittels Ethernetkabel verbinden.
Mit PING den Verbindung testen.

Wenn OK kannst Du jetzt von WinCC Flex das Projekt transferieren. Dafür brauchst Du einfach das IP adresse zu vergeben.


----------



## Sandman (16 September 2008)

Klaro gehts mit Ethernet schneller....war aber hier nicht Inhalt der Frage *ROFL*


----------



## JesperMP (16 September 2008)

Vielleicht war das nicht das ursprüngliche frage.
Aber ich glaube das es is trotzdem das richtige antwort !


----------



## c-teg74 (16 September 2008)

DennisBerger schrieb:


> Hallo,
> haben hier ein Touchpanel TP177B PN/DP und Win CC 2007 Standard.
> 
> dazu ein 1:1 kabel und einen RS232/PPI Multimaster adapter als auch einen USB/PPI Multimaster adapter von siemens (den wir auch für programmieren der S7-200 nehmen.
> ...


 
Hallo,
also wenn ich das richtig verstehe willst Du vom Laptop direkt auf´s TP übertragen.
Bei mir klappt das so... in WinCC die Adresse und alles so einstellen wie man später auf das TP zugreifen möchte. Am TP in Transfer modus gehen. Zugriffsadresse natürlich einstellen. (z.B. DP 1,5Mbit und Adresse 3).
Die PG/PC Schittstelle auf PC-Adapter(Profibus) stellen. Und Programm vom PG auf´s TP transferieren. Danach sind dann die in WinCC eingstellten Daten aktiv. So klappt es direkt. 
Habe auch keine Probleme mit der Datenübertragung. 
Wenn man über MPI direkt zugreifen will dann PC-Adapter auf MPI stellen. 
oder über ein z.B. Profibus Netzwerk, Dann den PC-Adapter auf Auto.
Über USB/PPI geht nur die Serielle Datenübertragung. 

MFG


----------



## easy (18 Januar 2009)

wenn ich für die Übertragung des Projektes vom PC zu Panel ein Profibuskabel mit zwei Profibussteckern verwende. Wie muss ich die Kabel dann anklemmen von den Pfeilen am stecker her oder ist es egal.

Beide Wiederstände hab ich weggeschaltet bei der MPI-Übertragung. 

Muss ich die Wiederstände bei Profibusübertragung zuschalten?

Ich bringe mit meinem Kabel auch keine Verbindung zum TP177B her.

Danke 

Herbert


----------



## crash (18 Januar 2009)

Du musst das Kabel *bei beiden Steckern* da anschließen wo der Pfeil *rein* *zeigt*.
An *beiden* Steckern müssen die Widerstände *eingeschaltet* sein.


----------



## easy (18 Januar 2009)

Das habe ich gemacht trotzdem 

Fehler 0x031b: Synchronisationsfehler (Probleme mit dem PROFIBUS-Netz)

am PC CP551(PROFIBUS)
PG/PC Schnittstelle 
Adresse:1
Timeout:1s
1,5Mbit/s
126
DB

am TP177B

Controlpanel/Transfer/Channel2

MPI/Profibus

zwei Hacken

S7-Transfer Setting/PROFIBUS

Adresse:5
Timeout:1s
1,5Mbit/s
126
DP

aber geht net


----------



## Sandman (18 Januar 2009)

ich hoffe Du hast die Häkchen für "einzigster Master am Bus" in der PG/PC-Schnittstelle und am Panel gesetzt!?


----------



## easy (18 Januar 2009)

ja hatte ich gemacht.

geht no immer nicht


----------

